# First Timer



## PAFisher (Aug 7, 2006)

I will be heading to the Outer Bank june 9th for the first time ever. We will be staying in Salvo. I would like to do more driving on the beach in that area. Will I have to air down. Any tips.....Please help


----------



## fishnaddict (Nov 6, 2006)

PAFisher,
Don't know what you drive but air down is the number one thing to do in my book, I drive a F250 loaded for bear all the time and I never have a problem as long as I air down to around 20 psi, you do that and should not have a problem. 
One other thing is to try and drive on the packed sand as much as possible with out getting yourself in a problem, stay out of the loose stuff as much as possible.
Do a search on hear and you will find a lot of usefull info, hope this helps,
Rob


----------



## fishinmama (Oct 14, 2006)

*doing it 20+ YRS--without knowing what you are driving---*

advise airing down to 20 to start with---this will probably suffice (chevy tahoe/jeep cherokee/ford explorer/chevy astro/jeep wagoneer/multiples on some of em--that's all i remember) start at 20--if it doesn't work, you can go lower but watch your ground clearance--follow the ruts & stay out of "red" sand


----------



## fishinmama (Oct 14, 2006)

so easy even a girl can do it....well i am a girl so my reference is somewhat tongue in cheek--air down, as has been suggested---you'll do fine---your biggest problem will probably be your initial nervousness more than anything else


----------



## PAFisher (Aug 7, 2006)

*Thanks*

Thanks all, I drive an 05 F150, leveled out with 33's. I hope all goes well. Anyone have suggestions on an air compressor to air back up?


----------



## fishinmama (Oct 14, 2006)

there is air available at almost all the gas stations...unless you wanna take a compressor along-don't really think you'll need one


----------

